# i-10 rubble dive W/ pics



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Despite the weather forecast of a 70% chance for thunderstorms, Me, my brother Patrick and Cliff headed to the i10 bridge rubble for a dive trip. On the way out, we saw a twenty foot whale shark just 6 miles offshore at Perdido beach. He dove before i finally got the camera out. :-(



Cliff and I dove the first rubble spot and there were on a couple legal snapper around. They, along with a TON of baitfish we swarming my brothers bait. He fished while we dove. I swam over to a dive knife laying on the bottom and flushed up a nice flounder. I grabbed the knife and found the flounder nearby and gigged him with my speargun. I finished the job with my newly acquired knife....



During our safety stop and surface interval, Patrick caught his limit of snapper. After the bite slowed, we moved over to another mound of rubble 200 ft away and fell over for a second dive. I was sizing up 6-7, five lb black snappers holding on a concrete pile. I shot a Red snapper first and the black snapper never stuck a nose out. I shot my last fish and Cliff filled his two fishlimit also. 



Overall, it was decent viz and I dove in my boardshorts and a underarmor shirt. The water temp was refreshing! 



My last red snappers for 09. 

Hope you like the pics, Reese


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Great day under and above the water!

Awesome pictures.

:usaflag


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

reese, can you please explain to me why you would shoot a scamp with a camera and not with your gun????? that one looks to me to be legal and would likely have been in the cooler if swimming in my vicinity. oh well, looks like you guys had a great trip. congrats

i had a good run of snapper season, but seem to be the only one on the planet that didn't go the last week. we went saturday and got our asses beat to get 2 each...:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool pictures! Looks like a bre hook in the 7th pic....haha, fishing on credit.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *konz (8/13/2009)*Cool pictures! Looks like a bre hook in the 7th pic....haha, fishing on credit.


HAHAHAHA i noticed the same thing


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Sean, i didn't shoot it 'cause they taste to fishy for me to eat... 

That, or he was too small.



You're right about my brother fishing on credit Konz! He would drop down and the ruby redlips and snapper stripped of his cigar minnow instantly! I would pull on the lead so that he would reel up and reload. He got into the beer early because we wouldn't drink yet due to the diving thing. It must have affected his reflexes. LOL... He finally put down a menhadden and caught the snapper.



You can see the empty hook in this pic too.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and especially the underwater pic's.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to get a report from you Reese. Hope all is going well with you. Thanks for the dive porn! Wish I was there.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!! Great pics!!!

No disrespect intended, but my boys said that in one picture, the guy looked like SHREK!!!!! 

Kids (mine) say the damnest things!!!! :banghead

I really like the pics!!!


----------



## Razor-BackEVG (Aug 14, 2009)

hey mr. vines this is ean nice flounder and snapper, and ocean man nice fishen pictures


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

just curious to what kind of camera. i would like to take one and have one for when we dive just to have if there are not any fish to shoot. nice pics by the way.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Country

Its a 6 megapixel olympus digital camera and a olympus waterproof case. Its good down to 135 feet. I bought the camera local a few years ago and I found the case online. I got the case model number off of the olympus website , googled it and found it at an online store. 



I'm probably going to invest in a digital video camera and let it roll during the entire dive. 



If I do, I will sell the dive camera. It actually has underwater settings for photos and video. Its works fine!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

do they make waterproof cases for all cameras or just olympus? the reason i ask is i have a canon digital.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *countryjwh (8/14/2009)*do they make waterproof cases for all cameras or just olympus? the reason i ask is i have a canon digital.


They make cases for a lot of cameras.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Several companys make dive cases. Go to leisurepro.com



or search, ikelite



hope this helps, Reese


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *FishinFL (8/14/2009)*
> 
> Scott, Tell the boys that its not nice to talk about the appearance of ugly old men, especially if said boys have girly boobs. oke
> 
> ...


Joke? Is that funny?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *FishinFL (8/14/2009)*Yes, It was a joke!!
> You were playing and so was I!
> No disrespect....


Bad joke!:nonono

Shrek is a hero to them, and you certainly didn't need to bring my boys physical appearance into this!!! :looser

Discretion will keep me from commenting further, but you Sir, are out of line. Even a bad sense of humor doesn't go there! :nonono


----------

